

 101 Reasons Why Java is Better than .NET (Reloaded) - known
http://helpdesk-software.ws/it/29-04-2004.htm

======
ilkhd2
What about tail-call optimization? What about "correct" generics (as in .NET)?
What about startup time? What about closures?

Anyway old useless flame.

